

The pattern behind self-deception : Michael Shermer - cvg
http://www.ted.com/talks/michael_shermer_the_pattern_behind_self_deception.html

======
cvg
Interesting how we develop code to be more intelligent and to identify
objects, when humans have such a hard time recognizing patterns (as shown in
the video).

